# Kindle books



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

I have decided to add my wife's rarely used kindle to my preps. I figure I can add a bunch of how to books, manuals to different things and other stuff. The Kindle lasts about a month on a charge and I can easily maintain that with a solar charger. Just wandering if any one has an e reader and has any good books I could download. Preferably the free kindle book lol.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

On amazon, if you type in Free (whatever you are looking for) Kindle book it will bring up some free books, but watch it cause the first few will be free, then they sneak some expensive books in line. If your not watching you can get caught. 

Probably not what you are looking for in the way of help, but its what I got right now


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

My book is on there. Probably already got all the info you want to know. 
A guide to basic prepping by C. Taylor


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

You can also download most military fm's and other good documents to your kindle. Great little resource and if you add a solar charger your golden for knowledge with a quick swipe and read.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the kindle fire and really like it, I have quite a few reference books on it too. I would suggest developing some kind of alternative charging method for it if you plan on using it for more that 6-8 hours after the power goes out.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I use the kindle fire and really like it, I have quite a few reference books on it too. I would suggest developing some kind of alternative charging method for it if you plan on using it for more that 6-8 hours after the power goes out.


I put in my first post that it would be easily maintained with a solar panel from goal zero.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a kindle fire, it does not last that long with a lot of reading. I do read all the time, daily 4 hours. I like it very much. once a week I was taking 40 lbs of books to goodwill. not any more.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The idea of saving vast amounts of data on a reader or tablet is a very good idea. One touched on quite a bit in the book Calizona (good book but the author is an asshole.)

While I was writing Calizona I did some research on using these portable devices for data, music, entertainment...because in an EOW situation you will be starved for entertainment. Life will be dreary, with a lotta work.

What I found out about these devices is that they fall into 2 categories: Those that can be charged from ANY USN source, and those that need to be plugged into the wall. Android tablet users I hate to tell you but most of your tablets will only charge when plugged in to a wall outlet, which means they can only be charged by a generator or other device that outputs household power.

But an Ipad, Samsung phone, and many other devices can be charged by battery packs. I have a couple of these for work and camping. Charge them up in any USB port and you have extra power to go. I have a 7watt solar cell that I can charge my battery pack with, or charge the phone directly. So I could have jams even when there is no power. And solar cells work in a nuclear winter, just not as well.

Here is the link to the solar cell I have liked the most. I also have the 40 doller batter pack that will charge 3 smart phones
Oh! Couldn't find my cell anymore. Bummer.

But here is the link to Calizona where the concept of *Data Prepping *is discussed at length.
Calizona: This ain't yer Daddy's apocalypse - Kindle edition by Ralph Rotten. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> The idea of saving vast amounts of data on a reader or tablet is a very good idea. One touched on quite a bit in the book Calizona (good book but the author is an asshole.)
> 
> While I was writing Calizona I did some research on using these portable devices for data, music, entertainment...because in an EOW situation you will be starved for entertainment. Life will be dreary, with a lotta work.
> 
> ...


Alright Rotten ralph...I already have laughed at some of your posts...I think its time you behave proper an introduce yourself as propriety dictates....s'only fair and right ya know....or did you and I missed it?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually Rotten Ralph is a series of childrens books.
I am Ralph Rotten. Easily mistaken.

I hope y'all like the book. It is designed for people who like to binge on netflix.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So i have done more experimentation with tablets, and the kindle is one more device that will not charge from my solar cell. I can charge using a UPS, but thats a little bulky in my backpack...okay for car camping i guess. 

I think im gonna get a iPad with keyboard this year. Then i can charge my tablet anywhere theres sunlight.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's where I look for free books, easier to sort through: Recent Kindle Freebies | eReaderIQ. Just hold down CTRL+click on Get It to open each book in a background tab while you browse the list.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I have Kindle hdx and I love it. I have a 22k battery backup pack and a solar charger. Mine charges just fine of the solar charger. I picked it up on woot cheap on a wootoff. I keep a few hundred books on mine, between both tablets. Some classics, how to's, a few cookbooks, but I also have a copy of the Constitution and the federalist papers. I also keep a few movies stored on mine at all times. I'd put more on it but amazon limits how many hours of movies you can download now. I have some music on my tablets but I keep most of it on a separate pocket sized player because it runs a few days on a single charge.


----------



## stealthprepper (Oct 22, 2014)

BullseyePrecision said:


> I have decided to add my wife's rarely used kindle to my preps. I figure I can add a bunch of how to books, manuals to different things and other stuff. The Kindle lasts about a month on a charge and I can easily maintain that with a solar charger. Just wandering if any one has an e reader and has any good books I could download. Preferably the free kindle book lol.


If you're into prepper fiction with a twist my new book THE CHAOS AGENDA is in the kindle store for a meager $3.99.


----------

